# fuel filter



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

..._inside_ the gas tank, _part_ of the fuel pump/gas-level assembly; item #6 in this GM parts illustration:

http://parts.nalleygmc.com/images/parts/gm/fullsize/1004281P03-019.JPG


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It's a "lifetime" fuel filter. Likely has a lot of media in it to get it through 150k miles or so. I wouldn't worry about changing it except when the fuel pump fails.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

The filter is only changed when your fuel pump burns out. so it'll be a while


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks guys for the info..


----------

